# agility training in maine



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Barb and Gary Simons are in Bar Harbor... High Q Agility....
Clicker based...kind people.....
Barb competes with her Rottie and Aussies....she is a very intuitive trainer and a good woman to boot. They are traveling down south right now....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cindy Ratner is one of the best agility people in Maine. She teaches clinics out and about. Definitely look for her. http://www.leapingdogs.com/Seminars.htmlIf you were closer to Portland, I would be recommending strongly Liz Langham at Tree Frog Farm.


----------

